# A year's worth of work.



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

Always looking for that RIGHT piece of steel, those RIGHT working conditions, NOW I'm done. time to make some sheaths...


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

Awesome work, as usual.


----------



## SouthCentralUS (Nov 11, 2012)

Very nice Magus. Could you please use one of them to cut the throat of that damn bat that is showing up on every thread? It is annoying as hell. Or maybe Sentry could use his sniper rifle to shoot it. Anything to put it down.


----------



## txcatlady (Sep 26, 2013)

Amen! I thought it was just me getting irritated over the knowledge spewing!


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

Magus, beautiful work!

Amen SouthCentralUS, to taking down that annoying thing!


----------



## SouthCentralUS (Nov 11, 2012)

Yeah, every time I open a thread and see those flapping wings I know it will just be more guano, so I skip over it.


----------



## northstarprepper (Mar 19, 2013)

Awesome. As Beautiful as they are deadly. Fantastic workmanship!


----------



## VoorTrekker (Oct 7, 2012)

Nice work. What are those things? For what purpose are they intended?


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

They are an evolutionary hybrid of a sword and axe.
Pretty much what you'd use either for, I've made several over the years,
BUT these are perfected in both materials and balance, in short.made for my oversize hands. 

What is this bat of which ye seek? I see no flying rats?


----------



## airdrop (Jan 6, 2012)

What steel did you use ?


----------



## bacpacker (Jul 15, 2011)

Really nice lookin blades. How long, wide are they?


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

airdrop said:


> What steel did you use ?


Leaf spring and medium carbon hot roll. 



bacpacker said:


> Really nice lookin blades. How long, wide are they?


The biggest is almost 30" I'm guessing the larger ones are 4 1/2" at the joint.


----------



## VoorTrekker (Oct 7, 2012)

Have these blades been tested in combat? How did they fare?


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

They were tested on a knotty, green burl oak stump at full attack speed, they bite well cue to the wedge grind and were hammered in an inch and snapped out with no damage.
Combat testing may never come, BUT if it does, I have no worries.I make everything like my life depends on it, because it might!


----------



## VoorTrekker (Oct 7, 2012)

Are your blades used as an axe or an ancient Egyptian thingamajig?


----------



## ContinualHarvest (Feb 19, 2012)

Very nice blades Magus! Are you going to make leather sheathes or nylon?


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

ContinualHarvest said:


> Very nice blades Magus! Are you going to make leather sheathes or nylon?


Bull hide if I can find it.  Carbon steel demands a natural sheath.
To my tiny brain anyways... LOL



VoorTrekker said:


> Are your blades used as an axe or an ancient Egyptian thingamajig?


I won't deny, they DO seem Kopesh inspired. the design has really evolved over the past 30 years or so.the earlier versions were on round bar stock and had a huge and annoying guard and had a sharpened harpoon like barb, also, its took me this long to figure out the "sweet spot" so the head balances in tune to the shaft for a maximum effective swing.


----------



## VoorTrekker (Oct 7, 2012)

Magus, what is the approximate cost of those blades?


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

I don't make them to sell anymore due to my erratic health, I've just been tinkering with these because it was a personal project.
I had 10 orders last year for a corn cob rough version for [email protected], I got ONE made thanks to my joke of a back. nothing pisses
me off more than having to break my word! At any rate, I'm almost out of steel. when that happens, the forge goes out for good.


----------



## airdrop (Jan 6, 2012)

*spring steel*



Magus said:


> Leaf spring and medium carbon hot roll.
> 
> The biggest is almost 30" I'm guessing the larger ones are 4 1/2" at the joint.


Spring steel is mostly 1095 carbon steel and is what they made a lot of combat knives out of during WW11 , I have a couple of them and they sharpen to a great edge.


----------



## Tweto (Nov 26, 2011)

Where's the hot babe holding the blades! Nice job Magus.


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

In Texas.If she'll ever say "I DO" you're invited.


----------



## BlacksmithKevin (Jan 15, 2013)

Sorry. But most spring steel is 5160. 


Sent from my iPhone using Survival Forum


----------



## KDX001 (Mar 28, 2015)

It took you a whole year to make those? Have you been doing this long?


----------



## Country Living (Dec 15, 2009)

KDX001 said:


> It took you a whole year to make those? Have you been doing this long?


New person - did you really want to come across sarcastic in your very first post? Two things to think about: Don't mess with Texas. Don't mess with Magus.

Now we wait for Grimm......


----------



## alwaysready (May 16, 2012)

Country Living said:


> New person - did you really want to come across sarcastic in your very first post? Two things to think about: Don't mess with Texas. Don't mess with Magus.
> 
> Now we wait for Grimm......


I pity the fool! :rofl:


----------



## KDX001 (Mar 28, 2015)

Country Living said:


> New person - did you really want to come across sarcastic in your very first post? Two things to think about: Don't mess with Texas. Don't mess with Magus.
> 
> Now we wait for Grimm......


OK. I'm new here. I was asking because I thought that the quantity of work for a year is maybe a little on the low side. Maybe the guy works full time and doesn't have a lot of spare time, I get it. I don't understand the "messing with Texas" part nor the of "messing with Magus". Did I inadvertently hurt his feelings? What is this Grimm that we're waiting for?


----------



## Viking (Mar 16, 2009)

KDX001 said:


> OK. I'm new here. I was asking because I thought that the quantity of work for a year is maybe a little on the low side. Maybe the guy works full time and doesn't have a lot of spare time, I get it. I don't understand the "messing with Texas" part nor the of "messing with Magus". Did I inadvertently hurt his feelings? What is this Grimm that we're waiting for?


If you had checked a search of some of the these things Magus has put together in the past or perhaps shown your expertise in making such things yourself then maybe the way you stated how long it should take wouldn't sound so above us all. As far as I'm concerned, the fact that Magus is able to build such things is beyond what I can do and I'd like to make some knives and long blade weapons, like a Samurai type sword. Just getting things set up to do that is hard enough, not even mentioning knowing steel hardness and tempering properly.


----------



## cowboyhermit (Nov 10, 2012)

KDX001 said:


> OK. I'm new here. I was asking because I thought that the quantity of work for a year is maybe a little on the low side. Maybe the guy works full time and doesn't have a lot of spare time, I get it. I don't understand the "messing with Texas" part nor the of "messing with Magus". Did I inadvertently hurt his feelings? What is this Grimm that we're waiting for?


Welcome to the forum.

I doubt you hurt Magus's feelings, but you did kinda make yourself look like a ... not particularly positive person.

I am sure your future contributions will be more useful.


----------



## Caribou (Aug 18, 2012)

Magus is an old hand here as is Grimm. Both are known for being adept at defending themselves or any issue that they decide to. While being confrontational here is okay, within limits, it is better to wait till people get to know you. When you come out swinging on your first post expect some push back. We get people here from, time to time, that just want to rile people up. Your first post had that flavor. Your subsequent post does not.

Welcome.


----------



## mojo4 (Feb 19, 2012)

Welcome to the forum! Before criticizing other's homemade crafts try showing us yours first. Making things by hand is far harder than expected.


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

KDX001 said:


> It took you a whole year to make those? Have you been doing this long?


Why yes. They're not ALL I made that year of course, BUT I also have three important variables to my work, availability of steel, weather or not my joke of a back cooperates, and the weather itself, as I have an outside forge.

I've been at this since I was 10, I'm almost 50 now, so um. 40 something years?

Now what was that someone said about the "quality of my work?" 
Are you the kind of person who takes a brand new Lexus stump jumping?
Likely not. Neither am I the kind of Smitty who puts a presentation grade finish on a blade that I know will be used to chop wood, gut animals, clear tree limbs and possibly split a skull to the breast bone in a fight, Sure it looks pretty, but it's a couple of days work that isn't needed, It'd be as stupid as gold plating a hammer and using it to drive nails.Does that make any sense? how about 90% of that fine detail would be done entirely by hand and if it was on a blade to sell it would double the price. Most of my stuff is well under 100$ I find it stupid to make a show piece out of a tool that's going to be used and recycled.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

KDX001, Magus is disabled. 

Notice his comment on his "joke of a back". 

He's built a tolerance to most pain meds, 
so they don't work anymore like they "should" on him.

That's all.


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

Well ya see, it tain bout quantity, be bout quality. An Magus does some mighty fine work! Ya see, some a us been here a spell, some longer en others. But, we sorta be a group a friends what stick tagether. When somebody disrespects one of the clan, the others will jump in.

Yall bein new here, gonna give ya the benefit a the dought an just say yalls post was misunderstood. We like havin folks come on board here, ta learn, ta teach an maybe become friends.

So with that, welcome ta the neighborhood an lets start fresh.

Gettin off my soap box.


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

LincTex said:


> KDX001, Magus is disabled.
> 
> Notice his comment on his "joke of a back".
> 
> ...


somebody dumped it.:dunno:
Ah well, I don't have time to deal with every [email protected]$$ who's a [email protected]$$ in life,
if I did I'd be making "Unique snowflakes" melt all day and I'd get nothing done.


----------



## BlacksmithKevin (Jan 15, 2013)

Magus! Sup dude?


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

Chillin. U?


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

Country Living said:


> New person - did you really want to come across sarcastic in your very first post? Two things to think about: Don't mess with Texas. Don't mess with Magus.
> 
> Now we wait for Grimm......


How did I miss this for an entire year!?!??


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

KDX001 said:


> OK. I'm new here. I was asking because I thought that the quantity of work for a year is maybe a little on the low side. Maybe the guy works full time and doesn't have a lot of spare time, I get it. I don't understand the "messing with Texas" part nor the of "messing with Magus". Did I inadvertently hurt his feelings? What is this Grimm that we're waiting for?


I know this post is a year old but I wanted to throw my hat in the ring for a moment.

Who on God's green earth are you to criticize someone else's work without knowing a thing about themor their abilities!? Its like telling a woman she can't have a baby without the help of a doctor. Asshats think like this.

On a side note as we can see this guy was a trolling type as he hasn't posted since this crap last year.

Now I'll take my pregnant self back to my corner and continue my research on mixing feeds.


----------



## Country Living (Dec 15, 2009)

Waiting for Grimm was worth the wait...... can't wait for the preggy hormones to kick into high gear and then we'll have _Super Grimm_! How's the young 'un taking having a little one around the house?


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

Country Living said:


> Waiting for Grimm was worth the wait...... can't wait for the preggy hormones to kick into high gear and then we'll have _Super Grimm_! How's the young 'un taking having a little one around the house?


Roo is excited. She keeps coming up with "names" for the baby.


----------



## hashbrown (Sep 2, 2013)

KDX001 said:


> OK. I'm new here. I was asking because I thought that the quantity of work for a year is maybe a little on the low side. Maybe the guy works full time and doesn't have a lot of spare time, I get it. I don't understand the "messing with Texas" part nor the of "messing with Magus". Did I inadvertently hurt his feelings? What is this Grimm that we're waiting for?


What's the old saying about testing the water? Sucks to be you newb....:eyebulge:


----------



## VoorTrekker (Oct 7, 2012)

Grimm is just a myth...nothing scary about her.


----------



## Country Living (Dec 15, 2009)

VoorTrekker said:


> Grimm is just a myth...nothing scary about her.


Maybe she's that "thing" that's under your bed at night.... or in your closet....then you should be scared... oh, so very scared....

_Presently my soul grew stronger; hesitating then no longer,
"Sir," said I, "or Madam, truly your forgiveness I implore;
But the fact is I was napping, and so gently you came rapping,
And so faintly you came tapping, tapping at my chamber door,
That I scarce was sure I heard you"-here I opened wide the door;-
Darkness there and nothing more.

Deep into that darkness peering, long I stood there wondering, fearing,
Doubting, dreaming dreams no mortal ever dared to dream before;
But the silence was unbroken, and the stillness gave no token,
And the only word there spoken was the whispered word, "Grimm?"
This I whispered, and an echo murmured back the word, "Grimm!"-
Merely this and nothing more.
_


----------



## camo2460 (Feb 10, 2013)

I know that the past couple of posts were all in fun, but Country, that was the best response I have read in a long time. LMAO


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

This thread never dies.


----------



## jeff47041 (Jan 5, 2013)

Magus said:


> This thread never dies.


Why would we want it to? Post some more of your awesome blades on here and we can keep it going FOREVER!


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

I'll try. not moving too good lately. this gout has been killing me over a month! NOTHING eases it much.

I'm glad Grimm is taking up my slack on the "troll patrol" I'm going to give you my blowtorch for those unique
snowflakes that need a blast of reality.


----------



## Caribou (Aug 18, 2012)

Magus said:


> I'll try. not moving too good lately. this gout has been killing me over a month! NOTHING eases it much.


I use cherry juice for my gout. About an ounce of concentrate in a glass of water, to taste, once or twice a day. I do this when I have an attack.

I also eat dried cherries and I eat cherry flavored yogurt. Two to four dried cherries one to four times a week for maintenance or when I feel a twinge of gout. I eat the cherry yogurt because I like it and it does double duty. I haven't had a serious bout in years with this plan.

I have had good luck with a few brands of dried cherries but I like the flavor of these the best.

http://www.amazon.com/Royal-Harvest...873275&sr=8-3&keywords=royal+harvest+cherries


----------



## camo2460 (Feb 10, 2013)

Caribou said:


> I use cherry juice for my gout. About an ounce of concentrate in a glass of water, to taste, once or twice a day. I do this when I have an attack.
> 
> I also eat dried cherries and I eat cherry flavored yogurt. Two to four dried cherries one to four times a week for maintenance or when I feel a twinge of gout. I eat the cherry yogurt because I like it and it does double duty. I haven't had a serious bout in years with this plan.
> 
> ...


I also have had very good results using Cherry Juice and eating dried Cherries to treat my Gout. My Dad also had severe bouts of Gout until he started drinking Cherry Juice. I haven't had a case of the Gout now for more than Five years, and I no longer have to take any Allopurinol. Magus give the Cherry juice a try, you have nothing to lose and it really does work. Just an FYI Strawberries are also reported to work as well as Cherries, and a Strawberry, Cherry, Blueberry, Banana Smoothie is a tasty way to treat Gout. You can buy bags of the frozen mixed Fruit, I use the Cherry, Blueberry, Strawberry mix, add a couple handfuls of Fruit to a Blender with two cups of Milk a Banana a Teaspoon of Wheat Germ, blend until smooth, and enjoy. I have one every Morning.


----------



## Tirediron (Jul 12, 2010)

Anything that lowers the bodies acid level should help with gout, baking soda can help.


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

I live on baking soda.  I mix it 50/50 with alka-seltzer.


----------



## camo2460 (Feb 10, 2013)

Sorry Guys, it doesn't work that way. Baking Soda/Alka- seltzer will not neutralize Uric Acid, which is the cause of Gout. Uric Acid is formed when Foods high in Purines are eaten, such as Organ Meats. The Kidneys are supposed to filter it out, but those who suffer from Gout have a Mal-function resulting in a build up of Uric Acid, which then comes out of solution and collects in the joints. The only way to prevent this from happening is to prevent the Uric Acid from forming in the first place by the use of Drugs or certain Foods such as Cherries or Strawberries, by avoiding foods high in Purines, and by drinking lots of Water.


----------



## Tirediron (Jul 12, 2010)

camo2460 said:


> Sorry Guys, it doesn't work that way. Baking Soda/Alka- seltzer will not neutralize Uric Acid, which is the cause of Gout. Uric Acid is formed when Foods high in Purines are eaten, such as Organ Meats. The Kidneys are supposed to filter it out, but those who suffer from Gout have a Mal-function resulting in a build up of Uric Acid, which then comes out of solution and collects in the joints. The only way to prevent this from happening is to prevent the Uric Acid from forming in the first place by the use of Drugs or certain Foods such as Cherries or Strawberries, by avoiding foods high in Purines, and by drinking lots of Water.


Good info, perhaps those who have or claim to get relief from soda are experiencing the placebo effect or are lowering the trigger foods at the same time, maybe it is from the water to wash the soda down??


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

Good to know, I love cherries!


----------

